# Betta talk



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

On the betta talk website, when you go to the breeding pages, at the bottom of one it says, if you have trouble go to the trouble with spawn page, but I cant seem to find that page, can anyone else?
Thanks


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It looks that that website is incomplete. One of the pages has no back ground and is very hard to read and has no link backs.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Oh, darn it. I was going to see if there was any info on lack of breeding stripes.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If she's not showing breeding stripes I would remove and re-condition her. She's probably not ready to breed. Where did you get her? If she's a pet store fish its also possible she's too old to breed.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Im doing that now. I did get her at petco, but she was very small and Ive only had her for 3-4 weeks, and shes grown alot.


----------



## my cute fish 123 (Jan 24, 2014)

I keep my male and female betta in a bowl with gravel. She has golden-ish stripes and there are bubbles at the top. I don't want too many bettas!


----------



## my cute fish 123 (Jan 24, 2014)

we got another bowl same gravel same plant 
we keep them each in a bowl


----------

